# Recommendations for Beef Tenderloin Roast. Recipes?



## bear1889 (Dec 14, 2014)

Looking for some ideas.


----------



## 99Limited (Dec 14, 2014)

This has been sitting here all day and nobody has chimed in. :idea2:

Beef Wellington

Salt-encrusted Beef 

This is what I'm thinking. It might need some tweaking, but here goes.

Dried rosemary
Finely minced fresh garlic
Coarse salt
Fresh coarsely ground black pepper
Extra Virgin Olive Oil(evoo)

Coat the tenderloin with evoo
Sprinkle on a generous coating of salt, black pepper and garlic
Crush a tsp or 2 of rosemary in your hand and sprinkle over the beef

Wrap the tenderloin in plastic wrap and stick it in the fridge for at least 24 hours.
Remove from fridge 2 to 3 hours before cooking time. With whole pieces of meat, 
I don't worry about any bad bugs with room temperature beef. Remove the plastic
wrap and proceed to cook using your choice of cook methods. For me, I'd stick it 
in a 500° oven for 15 minutes to create a crust. Then turn the oven off and continue 
cooking to your desired temperature. I have also pulled the meat and wrapped in 
foil and tea towels to let it rest. 

Now the reason I used dried rosemary versus fresh is fresh can burn when subjected
to high heat.


----------



## bear1889 (Dec 15, 2014)

Thanks.


----------



## toddnmd (Dec 15, 2014)

I lean toward cooking it low and slow (250, but you could even go lower), and taking it out when it reaches desired temp. You'll need to use a thermometer. Remember there will be some carryover heat after you take it out and tent with foil, so you might want to take it out a few degrees below your target temp. I've usually done this with bigger roasts (standing rib), where the carryover can be as much as 10 degrees. Doubt you'd get as much with a tenderloin. 
After the meat has been out of the oven 20-30 minutes, put it back in 500 degree oven to put a crust on the outside. 
Very similar to what 99 posted, just reversing the steps. I like the prep suggested.


----------



## jared08 (Dec 15, 2014)

Step 1. Throw away the tenderloin, and get a rib eye.

Step 2. Enjoy.


----------



## panda (Dec 15, 2014)

^that


----------



## larrybard (Dec 15, 2014)

jared08 said:


> Throw away the tenderloin, and get a rib eye.



Your aversion to tenderloin is primarily based on the fact that although it is typically very tender (duh!) it is not especially flavorful?


----------



## jared08 (Dec 15, 2014)

Yes. It's a flavorless very soft texture. And overppriced at ~13$/lb
Rib eye, lots of fat, lots of flavor, nice texture. ~7-8$/lb


----------



## CoqaVin (Dec 15, 2014)

jared08 said:


> Yes. It's a flavorless very soft texture. And overppriced at ~13$/lb
> Rib eye, lots of fat, lots of flavor, nice texture. ~7-8$/lb



FAT = FLAVOR 

hence why one of the best qualities of meat (Kobe) has A LOT of intramuscular fat


----------



## wellminded1 (Dec 15, 2014)

I think this has gone way off topic in the debate tender vs. ribeye. Maybe the OP can explain why you want to roast the tender instead of just searing it and maybe basting it? or you want to utilize the whole cut as one piece?


----------



## CoqaVin (Dec 15, 2014)

sorry just responded to that post about why it is flavorful, but in all seriousness why not sear it first before you roast it (the mallard effect)


----------



## gman (Dec 15, 2014)

my favourite way to do a roast:

start with a fatty cut, cover with salt and pepper, sear at medium-high heat on all 6 sides for 2 mins each, transfer to dutch oven

fry onion, garlic, prosciutto (or bacon) with marjoram in the pan you just seared the beef in

add beef broth and/or sherry, bring to a boil and scrape up all the brown bits, then transfer to dutch oven

add diced tomatoes and sliced, roasted red peppers to dutch oven, cook at 325 for 2 hours (or until internal temp reaches 170*F)

remove beef from pot, cover and allow to rest 15 mins

meanwhile, whisk flour, ground almonds, and tomato paste to into the sauce to thicken, along with sliced green pepper

carve the roast and drown in the sauce

pair with a full bodied rioja


----------



## CutFingers (Dec 15, 2014)

Wrap it in bacon, lightly season with smoked alder salt and heavy season with pepper. 

Enjoy. Less is more.


----------



## chinacats (Dec 15, 2014)

Sliced thinly and raw in the bottom of a bowl of pho.


----------



## Mrmnms (Dec 15, 2014)

We are most in agreement it's not the most flavorful cut of beef. That being said, plenty of people love it. For me, it's an opportunity to use multiple sauces to offer options. Classic bearnaise, horseradish cream, and maybe a port reduction or au poivre ? . Use your favorites. Season the roast with salt, pepper, herbs and spices of choice , sear it , finish in a slow (250) oven to desired temperature, serve on a bed of caramelized onions, a little garlic, herbs of choice (we like rosemary and thyme), and a bunch of sautéed mixed shrooms. Let it rest a few minutes . Serve with sauces on side.


----------



## King_Matt (Dec 15, 2014)

Have you go the whole fillet? If so you can do a lot. My favourites are Beef Stroganoff and Tournedos Rossini!

But like everyone says fat is flavour and will protect the meat. So with fillet it might be a good idea to wrap something around it like parma ham to protect it.


----------



## Namaxy (Dec 15, 2014)

Apologies if this is not an option, but a great way to cook this not so flavorful roast is sous vide. Seal in a bag with thyme, garlic and a little butter and sous vide at 133F. Serving time, use your heaviest carbon or cast iron skillet - give the meat a heavy seasoning of salt and pepper - high heat with clarified butter, a little oil, thyme, maybe a bay leaf. Sear the meat while basting continuously with the butter. The meat is cooked, so you're just looking for an appetizing crust on the outside.


----------



## King_Matt (Dec 16, 2014)

I agree sous vide is a great way to cook a steak, but for me personally its better to pre sear the meat, cool it down then cook it in water bath then just before serving fry it again. This method is much better because the taste is more like that when you cook a steak in a pan.


----------



## bear1889 (Dec 16, 2014)

Realistically all beef now is flavorless....I grew up in southern indiana, we did not buy grocery store meat, we bought local when beef had flavor before they started jerking it around with breeding out the fat and flavor. If you served beef from 1963 or 1964, it would taste almost gamey to most America. Why the tenderloin, health reasons, 2nd reason it was an Aussie tender, so it does have flavor compared to 'Murica raised beef. Yes I wiil probably do a rub or seasoning for 24, I do not want use salt that much, yes I was planning on sautéing onions and mushrooms with Kentucky Boubon and maybe with a little sorghum or brown sugar for sweetness. Would like to make a hearty steak sauce. 

Thanks for the input, I'd rather use sous vide for less expensive cuts, yes I love a good rib roast....my cholesterol does not.:biggrin:


----------



## ThEoRy (Dec 16, 2014)

Clean and truss
Salt and pepper
Sear
Room temp for 1 hour
Convection oven 425 degrees
cook for 18-20 min depending on size
rest for 5-7 min
serve


----------



## Vesteroid (Dec 16, 2014)

Sorry to all the it has no flavor crowd, but its one of our favorite ways to eat steak.

My favorite is to sear it on all sides in a cast iron pan, and roast at 375 till desired doneness.

I enjoy a diane sauce over the roast.

I season with salt and pepper prior to searing.


----------



## daveb (Dec 17, 2014)

Dead easy is to season, bag it and SV. I like a lttle lower temp than Neal, I have bath at 129F and cook a min of 3 hours. Sear at the end. A little more involved (and my favorite at home) is to put it in smoker until internal temp reaches 125F then pull and sear on grill looking for final temp of 128-130F. For both methods I like a robust sauce, Jager or Chausseer (sp?). Have also served the SV loin as a heavy app. Cooled, sliced thin, on baguette rounds with some blue cheese. Hell of a half a sandwich.


----------



## muddywaterstones (Dec 18, 2014)

CoqaVin said:


> sorry just responded to that post about why it is flavorful, but in all seriousness why not sear it first before you roast it (the mallard effect)



You can turn tenderloin into duck - the MALLARD effect? What a result!

Seriously though, that would be my chosen technique too. Often I'd do some shin of beef or oxtail on the side to contrast flavours and texture. Amazing how often I prefer the cheap, slow-cooked cut rather than the fillet. I wouldn't have believed it.


----------



## daveb (Dec 18, 2014)

Welcome junico. Pls respond to this post.


----------



## panda (Dec 18, 2014)

Quackie quack.


----------



## Mrmnms (Dec 18, 2014)

Vesteroid said:


> Sorry to all the it has no flavor crowd, but its one of our favorite ways to eat steak.
> 
> My favorite is to sear it on all sides in a cast iron pan, and roast at 375 till desired doneness.
> 
> ...



I love a well made Steak Diane Sauce. A classic. Great memories of doing it table side in my first real job. I'd lick the plate.


----------



## Casaluz (Dec 18, 2014)

I am preparing one for this Saturday evening. I will start with a full tenderloin. I will rub the anchovies from one of the best cans I have (about 6~7 filets), about 3-4 table spoons of finely chopped parsley, a few table spoons of Worcestershire sauce and a few spoons of olive oil. All rubbed and massaged in, wrapped in plastic wrapped and into the fridge until early afternoon on Saturday. Cooked on the grill by rotating it every 2 minutes or so at medium fire until it reaches medium in the thickest part. Finished with shio salt and rosemary scented butter melted on top before slicing it. Served with Hasselback Potatoes


----------



## Zwiefel (Dec 18, 2014)

chinacats said:


> Sliced thinly and raw in the bottom of a bowl of pho.



Looks like a typo to me...i think you meant, "...in the bottom of a thin puddle of boutique EVOO and freshly shaved parmesan. :doublethumbsup:


----------



## Bill13 (Dec 18, 2014)

Beef tenderloin raw on top of pho is my preference. At pho restaurants I always ask for the beef on top.

I too am in beef tenderloin is below rib eye, T-bone, or NY strip. However I understand the attraction to it's tenderness. In the past when I cooked it for my Mom's B-day (her favorite!) it's always left at room temp for several hours. I will salt it about an hour before cooking then wrap it in bacon and sear it on the stove top and finish it in the oven at 250. Now that I have the Anova I would SV it at 130 and finish it with a MAPP gas torch.

If I don't do the bacon I will place a slice of creamy blue cheese like Cashel Blue on top.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Dec 18, 2014)

Casaluz said:


> I am preparing one for this Saturday evening. I will start with a full tenderloin. I will rub the anchovies from one of the best cans I have (about 6~7 filets), about 3-4 table spoons of finely chopped parsley, a few table spoons of Worcestershire sauce and a few spoons of olive oil. All rubbed and massaged in, wrapped in plastic wrapped and into the fridge until early afternoon on Saturday. Cooked on the grill by rotating it every 2 minutes or so at medium fire until it reaches medium in the thickest part. Finished with shio salt and rosemary scented butter melted on top before slicing it. Served with Hasselback Potatoes



Cas, Your seasoning sounds delicious to improve your crust consider this technique. Pat dry the tenderloin, leave it open in the refrigerator on a paper towel and plate for 24hrs. The next day, scratch the meats surface with a fork (increase surface area) stab it a bit too then apply your paste and put back in refrigerator uncovered for another 24 hrs. Next day Cook as you like.


----------



## Casaluz (Dec 18, 2014)

Thank you for the tip M Bocho, I got it too late since I applied the marinate already (I added half a tea spoon of Piment D'Espelette to the rest described above) however, I will use your tip next week.


----------

